# 350Z Conversions



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i was wondering if it is possible to swap the Z engine With the GT-R engine anybody got the facts on that one let me know asap


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

sure its possible but it'll take some fabrication and lots o money. which could be spent building a bad ass VQ but hey have fun with it if you can pull it off.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

you mean you are going to drop a RB in to your 350Z too?


----------

